# Solo Bolo work!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay yesterday I was working with all kinds of bolo's that I own and just playing with some simple things like downward figure eight, upward figure eight, up and down motion, Side to side, Thrusting, etc.  I also was working some sumbrada (6 and 10 count) and what we call high/low or 4 count movements in solo drill. I adde in a punal to also make it fun and to get some variation going.  I had an old bag that was on it's last leg so I used it for cutting practice which is always enjoyable.

So when working with the Bolo on your own what do you like to do?


----------



## Carol (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting Brian! 

I have yet to do bolo training of my own but I am looking forward to it when the time comes


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Thanks for posting Brian!
> 
> I have yet to do bolo training of my own but I am looking forward to it when the time comes


 
Hey Carol you will love it!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I also was working some sumbrada (6 and 10 count)



I was at the Dan Inosanto seminar today and we went through something like 24 different variations of sumbrada!

I don't do much bolo work but when I do I like sumbrada and the striking drills (banda y banda, focho-ocho, etc.).


----------



## Salagubang (Apr 30, 2007)

KEAT Group - Bolo Routine

Starts with
1.Figura Ocho
2.Sungkite
3.Banda Y Banda
4. Rompida
5. Arko
6.Salakot

from the basic, we mixed it up...add litle some fancy moves for fun
Our Ginunting Routine is differents as its a different sword so as
Kampilan


----------



## lhommedieu (Apr 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> So when working with the Bolo on your own what do you like to do?


 
I practice my ammara and a couple of forms with a pinute.  When I get the chance I'll post some clips.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

lhommedieu said:


> I practice my ammara and a couple of forms with a pinute. When I get the chance I'll post some clips.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade


 
Hey Steve that would be really cool!


----------

